# New spray sock or alien? You decide



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

It looks like a cool product. I like simple demonstrations. Checked their website, hoods are priced cheap enough that it may be worth ordering some to try.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> It looks like a cool product. I like simple demonstrations. Checked their website, hoods are priced cheap enough that it may be worth ordering some to try.


I like how they did the test by directly spraying at the head forcing paint into it.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

I like how his spraying action was different from one to another! A slight misting on A to a dowsing on B. Look how matt the paint looks A on a compared to B

The fact B is tighter fitting and of course stretching the fibres where the paint gets through also plays a factor.

Not sure that test was a good one TBH


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the test was pretty equal. I just wonder how well the vitaflex breathes. Could get very hot in the middle of the summer. I think that it would still be worth a try.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would question how well it breaths as well. I think the cotton spray socks are good because they keep the paint off and absorb any moisture as well. 

I would be interested in trying them first hand though, also when was the last time you sprayed yourself directly in the face?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I dunno.. watched it again and it almost seems like the right side head gets a bit more direct spray in a uniform way. Thinking its just the fabric of the sock not showing the blackness as the other side does. 

I'd try it, might be less of a sweaty sock wearing feeling on the face


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I just get the cheap white t shirts in a small size (the free ones from SW work great) and put them over my head, using the neck opening for my face and tying the sleeves behind my head.
It's more comfortable than any spray hood.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW, I have not used or even thought of the ol' t-shirt hood in years. Thanks for reminding me of the early days.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

sheeze, what a bunch of pre-madona's. spray socks are for sissys. 

Pat


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> sheeze, what a bunch of pre-madona's. spray socks are for sissys.
> 
> Pat


Until you're sealing a fire damage job with oil-base sealer.....then, they're real nice to have, along with long sleeve shirts, and gloves.


----------

